

HN London meetup tonight (New Venue) - dmitri1981

Quick reminder that London HN meetup is tonight at The Water Poet in Shoreditch from 18:00 http://www.waterpoet.co.uk/ . Please note that we recently changed the venue due to (unexpectedly) high demand. Look forward to seeing you all there.
======
aubergene
Ok see you there. Can someone put up a sign or something as everyone has a
macbook and looks like a geek nowadays

~~~
aubergene
opps, something has come up, I probably won't be able to make it now, really
sorry. catch you all at the next one instead

------
motter
Could somebody point me to the mailing list where this was set up?

~~~
coderholic
It was originally posted to HN here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1434964>

Here's the HN London google group: <http://groups.google.com/group/hn-london>

And the facebook group:
[http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6677098162&v=info](http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6677098162&v=info)

------
smiler
Just on the off chance people based in the Midlands are reading this and
wishing they could go - is there enough interest for a meetup in the Midlands?

~~~
ErrantX
Where in the Midlands? and, yeh, I'd be up for it (depending on the locale

~~~
smiler
Birmingham? Nottingham?

------
scorchin
I'll be there, probably a little earlier, around 5pm.

Will have a "Hacker's Delight" book on me, which should be a pretty good sign.
;)

------
nailer
I've never been to a HN meetup before - I'm looking forward to this.

Anyone bringing laptops to show off their work?

If you're interested in Tornado or realtime in general, I'd love to talk.

Also, if you have a good graphic design contact with knowledge of web fonts,
bring them (or their contact details) along!

------
ErrantX
Bah. In the end I won't make it; we have a huge backlog of work so I can't get
away in time to catch the train.

Keep posting future meets to the mailing list that was set up though; I'm
often down there & would love to meet you guys.

------
hugothefrog
Would love to make it, too, but am wrapping up at my current client's and will
be late this evening.

Have a good evening - looks like it'll be a lovely warm night for it!

------
wynand
Arg. I'm only landing at Gatwick at 20:15.

I can't imagine that I'd be able to get there until around 22:00. I don't
suppose that anyone will still be around then?

~~~
dmitri1981
Possibly. Call the bar closer to the time and check, their number is 020 7426
0495. In any case we hope to make this a regular event, so hopefully there
will be more opportunities in the future.

------
intranation
Excellent pub, good choice. Won't be able to make it though.

------
ig1
Fyi we're in the backroom, spot the guys with beards and glasses. I'm the
asian guy in a light purple shirt and glasses if you're completely lost.

------
geedee77
I work about 30 seconds away from the Water Poet but I'm not in the office
today! Have a good one and hopefully I'll see you all at the next one.

~~~
coderholic
Thanks. We'll keep HN posted about future HN London meetups. Hopefully we'll
do another one at the similar time next month.

------
singular
Hm no way I can get there for 6, miles away from me (and finish at 6) - is it
vitally important to arrive on time?

~~~
dmitri1981
Any time is good. We'll be there most of the evening.

~~~
singular
Is there a reserved area? Or is it a matter of walking around and finding the
people talking about programming/startups? :-)

~~~
coderholic
We've reserved space for 60, in the "back barn". Walking around to find people
talking about startups will work too :)

------
klaut
Reading this i was wondering if any HN-ers based in Scotland are willing to
get together and do a similar meetup?

------
mogston
Is there an announcement list for future events? I just found this thread...to
late for me on this one.

~~~
dmitri1981
Yep, see coderholic's post for Google and Facebook groups

------
nailer
There shortly. I'm the Australian guy in a brown t shirt with a chandelier
printed on it.

------
martinc
Thanks to Dmitri (hi) for setting this up. Good event!

------
hailpixel
Hohoho, just as I land in NYC. Next time.

------
semaphore
I plan to be there too...

